# Lets get to know each others hogs!



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Just a bit fun and why not!?

Hello
My name is: Holly
My nicknames: Prickled onion, princess, baby
My breed is: APH
My age is: 2 years and 1 month
My favorite human food is: Duck
My biggest fear is: Jumpy insects
My favorite thing to do: Cuddle mum
What I hate most: Having a bath
Where do I like to sleep: In my pink igloo and on mums belly when out
Grumpy rating 1-10: 1 mostly but 2 when mum disturbs me and 3 with other people that aren't my mum
Pictures of me: ⬇

Copy and past for yours


----------



## ChloëMali (Mar 25, 2020)

Oh, this is great!
My name is: Prickles
My nicknames: Prickle-baby, Hedgie-boy, bubba, bubby.
My breed is: APH 
My age is: Four and a half months
My favorite human food is: Shrimp
My biggest fear is: The vacuum cleaner
My favorite thing to do: Sleep, run on my wheel
What I hate most: Anything grooming related (so baths, nail clipping...)
Where do I like to sleep: Anywhere and everywhere
Grumpy rating 1-10: 3 or 4
Pictures of me: ⬇


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Pickles is adorable. I love the sleep anywhere and everywhere!!


----------



## Spiky_Floof<3 (Jun 21, 2019)

My name is: Holly
My nicknames are: holly-baby, baby
My breed is: APH
My age is: 1 year on the 28th!!
My favorite human food is: I don't have one, I only like my hedgehog food 
My biggest fear: Fast movements toward my face or being pet quickly
My favorite thing to do is: run around outside, especially to the places I'm not allowed to go, snuggle and sleep <3
What I hate most: BATHS lol
Where I like to sleep: snuggled in stuffed animals, in my owner's lap, or in my cage
Grumpy rating 1-10: Probably a 3, but more if you woke me up haha


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Aww, same name!
I find it so cute that she loves to run to places she shouldn't be!!


----------



## Spiky_Floof<3 (Jun 21, 2019)

Yes, I noticed that as well!
And yes, if there is a place I have blocked off, she IMMEDIATELY runs to it, cute but can be frustrating XD


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

I bet! Apparently a lot of hogs love it except my Holly shes an angle!


----------



## OddDarkMatter91 (Dec 28, 2018)

Ok so Ria and Holly already knows me well butttt 

My name is: Igor 
My nicknames: GoGo, Meerkat, baby boi, lover, big boi, rude baby
My breed is: APH Albino 
My age is: 1 year and 5 months 
My favorite human food is: Any and all kinds of meat, except pork, for some reason. 
My biggest fear is: I fear nothinggggg, seriously. 
My favorite thing to do: Sleep, Eat, and Run!
What I hate most: Baths, and Cuddles
Where do I like to sleep: in my servant’s bed, and in my little barn house. 
Grumpy rating 1-10: 100 I swear 
Pictures of me: ⬇


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

I just love that third picture he looks so adorable!!!
His nicknames are absolutely brilliant.
Trust igor to get over the huffy scale😂


----------



## OddDarkMatter91 (Dec 28, 2018)

😂😂 he once poked me in the eye, the little meanie. I was cuddling him, and he was still. And when I opened my eye against him, he huffed and got me straight in the eye! It hurt so bad. Huffy scale ain’t going down, he can stay up there, if he likes it or not 😂

And that third pic, I took, like 3 days after I got him. He was still a baby then. Da fat chubby cheeks!

And I LOVE that pic of Holly where she stretches like a tiger! OMG that’s adorable! She looks so vicious 😂


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

😂 Shouldn't have opened your eye!😂 I can't even imagine the pain from that! Worse or better than his bite!?😂

I think its the way he is paying that makes it so much adorable! 
Holly still lays like that but if I try to take picture she flips herself up and looks at me all innocent!

Doesnt she!? Everyone is always telling me she looks so vicious in that photo! But she is the total opposite it to that! This one makes her look pretty vicious too😂😂


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

I have way too much time on my hands!
I quoted the original to make it easier.

If you've already done the first then you can do the same quoting your original to add in the answers to the next lot of questions!
If you haven't done the first bit, when you copy it take out the quote and move the new questions to between the huffy scale and pictures of me!
Feel free to break it up as theres a fair few now!



Ria said:


> Just a bit fun and why not!?
> 
> Hello
> My name is: Holly
> ...


My favourite insect: Dubia roaches
My most hated insect: Mealworms
My favourite play pen activity: Sand bath and treat ball
My human is: Amazing!
My human hates me doing the most: Using her mum as a litter tray!
My favourite thing to anoint with: Strawberries
My most hated human food(fruit and veg counts): Not found one yet
Messy rating 1-10: 2

Dont forget what I said at the top about copying it!
If you already did it you don't need to re add the photos!


----------



## OddDarkMatter91 (Dec 28, 2018)

To be completely honest, it’s worse than his bite 😂 it burns so bad, and it doesn’t go away for atleast 3 hours. His bites can be soothed by bandages and ointment, but my eyyyyeeee 😂

Aawww all innocent like. Igor doesn’t lay like that anymore. He lays on his face now 😂 That’s his favourite position. 

OMG WHAAATTT she’s roaring at youuuuuu 🤣🤣 she looks like she’s ready to attack any second, omg 😂😂


----------



## OddDarkMatter91 (Dec 28, 2018)

OddDarkMatter91 said:


> Ok so Ria and Holly already knows me well butttt
> 
> My name is: Igor
> My nicknames: GoGo, Meerkat, baby boi, lover, big boi, rude baby
> ...


My favourite insect: Dubia Roaches 
My most hated insect: Turkistan Roaches, I can't catch them. 
My favourite play pen activity: dig box definitely 
My human is: annoying 
My human hates me doing the most: probably biting but I don't care 
My favourite thing to anoint with: my servant's clothes for some reason. 
My most hated human food(fruit and veg counts): every veg is disgusting I swear, especially pumpkin cause I don't care about my health. 
Messy rating 1-10: 7


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

He really likes to hurt you 😂 biting isn't painful enough! Lets stab the eye instead😂

Yea my little Holly truly is a little innocent one! Sometimes I think she just never grew up from being a baby!

I was taking pictures of her and caught her mid yawn! Its a really great picture, wasn't even trying just got lucky😂

Oh he is so cute! Apparently stinky human clothes are the best😂 Holly just doesnt care for my clothes!
He is such a messy little boy!


----------



## OddDarkMatter91 (Dec 28, 2018)

😂 he does! But I guess it’s fair, I annoy him with cuddles and kisses, he hates it, but honestly, he’s too cute to resist!

That is very lucky though! I wish I could get a pic like that of Igor. I love hedgies yawning, it’s always so scary/cute!

It really is for him! Three days after I got him, I took him outside and he anointed with the flipping dirt. Like, why? He also anoints with the guts of his dubia roaches, and then he stinks. Ugh 🤣


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

True your both even on annoying each other!
I get some pretty lucky shots of Holly its amazing!

How horrible! Holly doesn't anoint with any insects thankfully! But does with her day old mice guts, thats horrible too!


----------



## Spiky_Floof<3 (Jun 21, 2019)

OddDarkMatter91

That third picture is so cute! Ohmygoodness. I had an Albino, but he had so many health problems I had to let him go. YOurs is absolutely adorable! XD <3


----------



## OddDarkMatter91 (Dec 28, 2018)

@Ria 
Yeah, I guess we are 😂

Ew mice guts ugh, that’s so much worse than Dubai guts. Do you get yours live or frozen? I’m assuming she ate those little pinkies right? 

@ Spiky_Floof<3

I’m so sorry for your loss. I’m personally terrified that something comes up with Igor. I try to be as observing as possible, but sometimes stuff happens that can’t be helped, no matter the effort. I’m so scared to lose him, even if it’s inevitable. 
But he says thank you for the kind words! 💕


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Frozen mice. 1 I wouldnt have the heart to feed those live! I'd end up keeping it as a pet😂 and 2 its illegal to feed them live!
She gets the 3-5g ones.


----------



## Spiky_Floof<3 (Jun 21, 2019)

My name is: Holly
My nicknames are: holly-baby, baby ADDED nugget
My breed is: APH
My age is: 1 year on the 28th!!
My favorite human food is: I don't have one, I only like my hedgehog food 
My biggest fear: Fast movements toward my face or being pet quickly
My favorite thing to do is: run around outside, especially to the places I'm not allowed to go, snuggle and sleep <3
What I hate most: BATHS lol
Where I like to sleep: snuggled in stuffed animals, in my owner's lap, or in my cage
Grumpy rating 1-10: Probably a 3, but more if you woke me up haha


My fav insect: flies
My least fav insect: Mealworms! But my owner really wishes I liked them 
Favorite playpen activity: escaping and pooping, although my human is wondering if there is anything else I might enjoy, like kinds of enrichment that is fun for me...
My human is: too overbearing, always wants to cuddle and play but I just want to sleep lol
My human hates when I: am grouchy and don't behave like she wants me to haha
My favorite thing to anoint with: literally anything outside, like grass, dead leaves, etc, or clothes
Human foods I hate: literally everything, although I did eat ham once and I tried really hard to get a bite of some Welch gummies but my mom didn't let me
Messy rating 1-10: 2, I am much cleaner than the last hedgie that lived here, which would have been like 100, thank goodness.


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Aww, mealworms aren't all that nutritional anyways its only a treat, so doesn't matter if they hate them!
Must be something to do with the name Holly😂

All your hogs are so weird compared to mine!


----------



## OddDarkMatter91 (Dec 28, 2018)

@Ria 

Well I asked for one last time when I went to the reptile shop and they literally placed a live baby mouse on the table, it’s eyes weren’t even open! I immediately retracted and said NOPE! 😂 I’ll do the exact same as you, I’ll raise it and never let anything eat it!

And all you guys’ hogs are nicer than mine 😂


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

I am so glad I live in a country where you can only buy them frozen if feeding them to an animal!
I'd be horrified if that happened to me.

Its amazing how different all our hogs are!


----------



## ChloëMali (Mar 25, 2020)

Here's the rest of the questions with Prickles' replies!

My fav insect: Literally every kind I've ever tasted (though I did purr the last time my human gave me a cricket, so of course she thinks it's crickets) 
My least fav insect: None, insects are soooo delicious!
Favorite playpen activity: Sleeping. 
My human is: A cuddler, but at least she lets me sleep. Sometimes.
My human hates when I: Poop on her, hehehehe. 
My favorite thing to anoint with: I've only anointed with the neighbor's hand and shrimp. My human wishes I would anoint more.
Human foods I hate: All of them except chicken, salmon, shrimp, and cod liver oil 
Messy rating 1-10: 2


----------



## Spiky_Floof<3 (Jun 21, 2019)

Haha, my hog is pretty weird. Sometimes I wish she was like a "normal" hedgehog and liked things like cilantro, and mealworms haha. Also, will your hogs actually eat frozen pinkies?!?! It seems like they would be too big for them to eat!


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Well I defrost them then she eats them. Whole thing bones tail the lot! They aren't that big. Only weigh like 3-5g. But yea she loves them! Gets one, once a month - she's actually getting one tonight.
The can eat fuzzies too.
I know some people who feed frozen (well defrosted) day old chicks which are a bit bigger than the mice.

Holly doesnt like worms, the only worm I can get her to eat are calci worms!

I love prickles favourite play pen activity! Thats so cute!


----------



## OddDarkMatter91 (Dec 28, 2018)

Ughhh imagine the mess though, after the pinkie, like omg. I thought ****roach guts were gross


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Its not really that bad you see no real evidence that its a mouse, or she ate one. Its just a little pink on the quills!


----------



## OddDarkMatter91 (Dec 28, 2018)

Lol Igor is getting picky. He will literally leave the ****roach’s exoskeleton behind and only eat the guts, or if he feels like it, he’ll just eat the skeleton and leave the guts, so I don’t wanna know what he’ll do with the mouse 😂. But honestly, I don’t wanna clean it up 🤣


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Holly does that with locusts and crickets sometimes! Its horrible. But she always eat the whole mouse! Thankfully!


----------

